# Paphiopedilum godefroyae fm. album ‘Double Happiness’ AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 5, 2022)

Today my godefroyae album that I thought was a leucochilum album was awarded 80 points AM by the AOS Toronto Judging Centre.

I only figured out it was godefroyae when I prepped the plant this morning and saw the label lol. Silly me .

It’s named ‘Double Happiness’ because it carried two flowers on a sturdy stem. NS 7 cm.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 5, 2022)

Congratulations again! It is gorgeous


----------



## LO69 (Mar 6, 2022)

Congrats Leslie!!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 6, 2022)

Congratulations Leslie! Aren't these alba brachys supposed to be very tricky to grow?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 6, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Congratulations Leslie! Aren't these alba brachys supposed to be very tricky to grow?


Thanks all. 

David, these warm brachies like godefroyae, leucochilum and niveum need warm winter nights to survive without sulking. Minimum temperature is 18C nights in winter.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 6, 2022)

Leslie, lovely flower and strong plant.  You know, I could have predicted she to be Paph. godefroyae album....you know my attitude in the dispute between Paph. godefroyae album vs. Paph leucochilum album (which in my eyes doesn't really exist).


----------



## LO69 (Mar 6, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> David, these warm brachies like godefroyae, leucochilum and niveum need warm winter nights to survive without sulking. Minimum temperature is 18C nights in winter.


My temperate GH does not provide the perfect environment for this group, but my heating mat did a good job keeping the roots of my brachy warmer.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 6, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, lovely flower and strong plant.  You know, I could have predicted she to be Paph. godefroyae album....you know my attitude in the dispute between Paph. godefroyae album vs. Paph leucochilum album (which in my eyes doesn't really exist).


Hehe I remember well our convos. In this case, you were right all along!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 6, 2022)

LO69 said:


> My temperate GH does not provide the perfect environment for this group, but my heating mat did a good job keeping the roots of my brachy warmer.


PaphParadise also uses heating mats for these guys successfully in his temperate GHs.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 6, 2022)

Gorgeous, Leslie.  Congrats on its well deserved award!


GuRu said:


> ....you know my attitude in the dispute between Paph. godefroyae album vs. Paph leucochilum album (which in my eyes doesn't really exist).


I'm all in with you on this one, Rudolf... and not only what the album form concerns! Would make much more sense to me, if the leuchos were subsumed under godefroyae - and the ones with a _pure _white/creamy outside slipper only considered a colour form, i.e. P. godefroyae fma. leucochilum.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 6, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> ... my godefroyae album that I thought was a leucochilum album ...I only figured out it was godefroyae when I prepped the plant this morning and saw the label lol. Silly me .


I gather, we have here that rare species, the taxonomical joke!  Joking aside, what can I say but: quod erat demonstrandum!


----------



## shariea (Mar 6, 2022)

Gorgeous flower! Makes me smile.


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 6, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> David, these warm brachies like godefroyae, leucochilum and niveum need warm winter nights to survive without sulking. Minimum temperature is 18C nights in winter.


they survive lower night temperatures ( 10-15 C ) here in Northern Thailand very well,
but better be on the safe side
what I found out is , that all Paphs grown in the warmer parts of Thailand will flower a month early there

beautiful flowers , Leslie


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 7, 2022)

very nice.


----------

